# Edge fishing, Big grouper AJ Fishing



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking to do some Big Grouper/ AJ fishing and have been wanting to get out to the edge and do some drops on some ledges... Got some new gear I want to try out.. Just need someone with a boat that wants to go.. Looks like good weather coming the weekend. Send me a PM or call me


Travis 
850-240-7533


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

Not just any grouper, but BIG GROUPER!!!


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA said:


> Not just any grouper, but BIG GROUPER!!!


You know it... big water + big baits= BIG GROUPER ! :thumbsup:


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

I ready to go all I'm waiting for is some good weather and people to split the gas.I just put together so new deep drop rigs and realt want to give it a try LET'S TALK


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

seems like i can't type or spell don't it!!!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Give Capt. Jake Adams a call at Day Break. He will put you on them. Boat is called Nothin Matters.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Give Capt. Jake Adams a call at Day Break. He will put you on them. Boat is called Nothin Matters.



I am not looking for nor can I afford a charter but thanks though...


----------

